# Powerlevelling Guides for all Professions



## Squishee (16. März 2007)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...o=1&sid=1#1
hf

Credits:

Alchemy 1 to 300 - Ithilian on EU-Shadowsong
Blacksmithing 1 to 300 - Wilhem on US-Argent Dawn
Cooking and Fishing 1 to 300 - Highlander on EU-Terenas
Enchanting 1 to 300 - Ithilian on EU-Shadowsong
Engineering 1 to 300 - Darksicarius on US-Azgalor
First Aid 1 to 300 - Highlander on EU-Terenas
Herbalism 1 to 300 - Highlander on EU-Terenas
Jewelcrafting 1 to 300 - Leigui on US-Anetheron
Leatherworking 1 to 300 - Lobotomy on EU-Frostmane
Mining 1 to 300 - Highlander on EU-Terenas
Skinning 1 to 300 - Highlander on EU-Terenas
Tailoring 1 to 300 - Ithilian on EU-Shadowsong
Alchemy 300 to 375 - Highlander on EU-Terenas
Blacksmithing 300 to 375 - Highlander on EU-Terenas
Cooking and Fishing 300 to 375 - Highlander on EU-Terenas
Enchanting 300 to 375 - Highlander on EU-Terenas
Engineering 300 to 375 - Highlander on EU-Terenas
First Aid 300 to 375 - Highlander on EU-Terenas
Herbalism 300 to 375 -Kharne on EU-Bronzebeard
Leatherworking 300 to 375 - Highlander on EU-Terenas
Tailoring 300 to 375 - Highlander on EU-Terenas & Lobotomy on EU-Frostmane


----------



## bogus666 (16. März 2007)

Squishee schrieb:


> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...o=1&sid=1#1
> hf
> 
> Credits:
> ...



Muchas Gracias fuer den Link.


----------



## Len (16. März 2007)

Herzlichen Dank Squishee, schon seit einigen Tagen hab ich nach Beruflevel Guides gesucht, die über 300 gehen und nur für drei Berufe brauchbare Guides gefunden.

Also, nochmals danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *bookmark*


----------



## Das Licht (18. März 2007)

hi, bin zu blöd für englisch.

hats einer auf deutsch? (schmied 1- 300) (bergbau 1- 300)


----------



## Squishee (19. März 2007)

Sollte mit normalem Schulenglisch verständlich sein...


----------



## Keyfun (22. März 2007)

Squishee schrieb:


> Sollte mit normalem Schulenglisch verständlich sein...


Wenn man denn das normale schulenglisch beherscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich fand sie eigentlich auch ganz gut verständlich und auch wirklich leicht zu kapi9eren was man machenn muss ^^


----------



## Yallda (26. März 2007)

Kann ich nur bestätigen! Nice1 Anleitung und sehr hilfreich wenn man grad mal (so wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) von 1- ??? skillen möchte. Hat mir sehr geholfen vielen Dank.


----------



## Centekhor (1. April 2007)

Das schrieb:


> hi, bin zu blöd für englisch.
> 
> hats einer auf deutsch? (schmied 1- 300) (bergbau 1- 300)



Nimm dir nen Langenscheidt und setz dich dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keyfun (4. April 2007)

Achja und Bergbau.... Naja, sammel erzw während du questest und du wirst mit 36 300 haben ^^


----------



## Plumpsack (2. Mai 2007)

*push* damits nicht untergeht


----------



## Squishee (22. Mai 2007)

*nachvornschieb*


----------



## Drakojin (22. Mai 2007)

Sticky wär vielleicht nicht übel?!


----------



## Fiyu (25. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank für den tollen Link, wenn man mal schnell den Beruf wechseln will mit Sicherheit eine sehr nützliche Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
Fiyu


----------



## Schaelle (30. Mai 2007)

Link ist bei mir down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yunyun (30. Mai 2007)

http://www.blizzardguides.com/ unter Profession Guides
wäre 'ne alternative - sind teils Kopien aus obigem Orginalthread

Der ORginalthread ging vor ein paar minuten noch - schätze das forum ist nur mal wieder überlastet .... -.-

EDIT: Jo - geht noch, ist nur sehr Lahmar***ig ^^


----------



## Simoman (16. Juni 2007)

Habe in 5 Minuten Ingineurskunst auf Deutsch übersetzt ich stell es dan rein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simoman (16. Juni 2007)

1 - 40
Raues Sprengpulver (1 x Rauer Stein)

40 - 50
Eine Handvoll Kupferbolzen (1 x Kupferbarren)

50 - 51
Bogenlichtschraubenschlüssel (6 x Kupferbarren)

51 - 65
Kupferrohr (2 x Kupferbarren, 1 x Schwacher Fluxus)

65 - 75
Raues Schießeisen (1 x Kupferrohr, 1 x Eine Handvoll Kupferbolzen, 1 x Holzgriff)

75 - 95
Grobes Sprengpulver (1 x Grober Stein)

95 - 105
Silberkontakt (1 x Silberbarren)

105 - 120
Bronzerohr (2 x Bronzebarren, 1 x Schwacher Fluxus)

120 - 125
Kleine Bronzebombe (1 x Wollstoff, 1 x Silberkontakt, 4 x Grobes Sprengpulver, 2 x Bronzebarren)

125 - 145
Schweres Sprengpulver (1 x Schwerer Stein)

145 - 150
Große Bronzebombe (2 x Schweres Sprengpulver, 3 x Bronzebarren, 1x Silberkontakt)

150 - 175
Feuerwerk (1 x Schweres Leder, 1 x Schweres Sprengpulver)

175 - 176
Gyromatrischer Mikroregler (4x Stahlbarren)

176 - 190
Robustes Sprengpulver (2 x Robuster Stein)

190 - 195
Große Eisenbombe (3 x Eisenbarren, 3 x Schweres Sprengpulver, 1 x Silberkontakt)

195 - 205
Mithrilrohr (3 x Mithrilbarren)

205 - 210
Instabiler Auslößer (1 x Mithrilbarren, 1 x Magiestoff, 1 x Robustes Sprengpulver)

210 - 225
Stark einschlagende Mithrilpatronen (1 x Mithrilbarren, 1 x Festes Sprengpulver)

225 - 235
Mithrilhülle (3 x Mithrilbarren)

235 - 245
Hochexplosive Bombe (2 x Mithrilhülle, 1 x Instabiler Auslößer, 2 x Robustes Sprengpulver)

245 - 250
Gyromithrilgeschoss (2 x Mithrilbarren, 2 x Robustes Sprengpulver)

250 - 260
Verdichtetes Sprengpulver (2 x Verdichteter Stein)

260 - 290
Thoriumapparat (3 x Thoriumbarren, 1 x Runenstoff)

Findest du nicht das Rezept für Thorium Hülle, must du mit dem bis skill 300 weitermachen:

290 - 300
Thoriumrohr (6 x Thoriumbarren)

Benötigte Materialen

90 x Rauer Stein
80 x Grober Stein
75 x Schwerer Stein
90 x Robuster Stein
50 x Verdichteter Stein
10 x Holzgriff
29 x Schwacher Fluxus
50 x Schweres Leder
10 x Wollstoff
10 x Magiestoff
33 x Runenstoff
51 x Kupferbarren
10 x Silberbarren
55 x Bronzebarren
19 x Eisenbarren
4 x Stahlbarren
126 x Mithrilbarren
159 x Thoriumbarren

Mfg Simo  ...  hab es euch übersetzt ... hoffe es bringt euch etwas ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radoryx (18. Juni 2007)

Seeeeeeehr gut!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetzt musst du nur noch alle anderen übersetzten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minka-Todeswache (26. Juni 2007)

Alchemie, Bergbau und Schneider guides bei mir zu erfragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder Char auf der Todeswache machen und Mînka anwhispern (^ als i punkt)


----------



## Nightchu (26. Juni 2007)

Schmieden 1-300 original by:  Willhelm auf US-Argent Dawn, Übersetzt von: Mewchu auf DE-Nethersturm

1 - 25
Rauher Wetzstein (1 x Rauer Stein) x 50

25 - 45
Rauher Schleifstein (2 x Rauer Stein) x 20

45 - 75
Kupfergürtel (6 x Kupferbarren) x 30

75 - 80
Grober Schleifstein (2 x Grober Stein) x 10

80 - 100
Runenverzierter Kupfergürtel (10 x Kupferbarren) x 20

100 - 105
Silberrute (1 x Silberbarren, 2 x Rauher Schleifstein) x 5

105 - 125
Rauhe Bronzegamaschen (6 x Bronzebarren) x 20

125 - 150
Schwerer Schleifstein (3 x Schwerer Stein) x 50

150 - 155
Goldene Rute (1 x Goldbarren, 2 x Grober Schleifstein) x 5

155 - 165
Grüne Eisen-Gamaschen (8 x Eisenbarren, 1 x Schwerer Schleifstein, 1 x Grüner Farbstoff) x 10

165 - 185
Grüne Eisenarmschienen (6 x Eisenbarren, 1 x Grüner Farbstoff) x 20

185 - 200
Goldene Schuppenarmschienen (5 x Stahlbarren, 2 x Schwerer Schleifstein) x 15

200 - 210
Robuster Schleifstein (4 x Robuster Stein) x 20


------> Jetzt sollte man die Mithril Quest machen!


210 - 215
Goldene Schuppenarmschienen (5 x Stahlbarren, 2 x Schwerer Schleifstein) x 5

215 - 235
Stahlplattenhelm (14 x Stahlbarren, 1 x Robuster Schleifstein) x 20

235 - 250
Mithrilhelmkappe (10 x Mithrilbarren, 6 x Magiestoff) x 15

250 - 260
Verdichteter Wetzstein (1 x Verdichteter Stein) x 20

260 - 270
Rüstungsschmiede machen folgendes:
Erdgeschmiedete Gamaschen (16 x Mithrilbarren, 2 x Erdenkern) x 10

Waffenschmiede machen eines dieser (oder alle 3 aufgeteilt):
Leichte erdgeschmiedete Klinge (12 x Mithrilbarren, 4 x Erdenkern) x 10
Leichte himmelsgeschmiedete Axt (12 x Mithrilbarren, 4 x Herz des Feuers) x 10
Leichter glutgeschmiedeter Hammer (12 x Mithrilbarren, 4 x Odem des Windes) x 10

270 - 295
Imperiale Plattenarmschienen (12 x Thoriumbarren) x 25

295 - 300
Imperiale Plattenstiefel (18 x Thoriumbarren) x 5


Mats bis 300:

210 x Rauer Stein
380 x Kupferbarren
230 x Grober Stein
5 x Silberbarren
180 x Bronzebarren
190 x Schwerer Stein
5 x Goldbarren
200 x Eisenbarren
30 x Grüner Farbstoff
380 x Stahlbarren
80 x Robuster Stein
310 x Mithrilbarren (270 wenn du Waffenschmied bist)
20 x Verdichteter Stein
390 x Thoriumbarren
20 x Odem des Windes oder Erndenkern oder Herz des Feuers (Als Waffenschmied doppelt so viel)
90 x Magiestoff

Sollte mir bis hierhin ein übersetzungfehler passiert sein bitte melden!

300-375 kommt noch!


----------



## diablo1988 (8. Juli 2007)

hi kann das einer für lederverarbeitung übersezen were echt nett^^


----------



## Lidawa (18. Juli 2007)

Auf www.abacho.de gibt es einen Übersetzer, kann hin und wieder ganz hilfreich sein.


----------



## Aijra (21. Juli 2007)

Danke , das Alles wird mir sehr weiterhelfen !


----------



## xzes (10. November 2007)

vielen vielen dank! genau sowas hab ich gesucht und nie gefunden!! danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## battleangel84 (29. März 2008)

Ich wäre sehr vorsichtig, was diese Guides betrifft. Ich würde mir immernoch nebenbei die Rezeptsammlungen anschaun, die es zB hier auf buffed gibt und vergleichen, ob es zu einem bestimmten Skill nicht doch ein Rezept gibt, dass günstigere oder weniger Mats benötigt. 

zB beim von diversen Kochguides weiß ich, dass sie schlicht weg falsch, da sie nicht aktualisiert wurden nachdem Blizz etwas im "Skilltree" geändert hat. Oder es werden "unrealistische" Rezepte vorgeschlagen. WTF .. Runn Tum Knolle Surprise ?! Das ist n Rezept mit einer relativ geringen Droprate aus Düsterbruch. Wer geht denn da noch hin?!


----------



## Blordon (4. Mai 2008)

Hi  kann mir vll sagen wo ich mitm schurken ab skill 100 und lvl 26 gut schlösserknacken lernen kann??????




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scalieri (4. Mai 2008)

Blordon schrieb:


> Hi  kann mir vll sagen wo ich mitm schurken ab skill 100 und lvl 26 gut schlösserknacken lernen kann??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html;j...41351&sid=3

solltest dir das Forum mal anschauen...hilft


----------



## Lokibu (1. Oktober 2008)

Wieso hat noch keiner die deutsche Übersetzung gepostet? Hier erstmal auch fürs Kochen.

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...91524&sid=3


----------

